# Mad cow products??



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone ever used them? I came across some on eBay and found there website, are they any good??

http://madcow.bigcartel.com/

Cheers daz


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mostly used by farmers me thinks:thumb: only one way to find out give them a bash , let us know:thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Their site and products look pretty funky (in a good way). I would give them a try but im a bit tight on budget atm..


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Thers a 20% off code on there Twitter page...


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't read any of the writing properly on their website. The small white writing over the grass picture and my crappy eyes makes it near impossible.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Reasonable prices. Worth a try maybe


----------



## W13sty (Jul 17, 2012)

Purchased some wax,and tyre gel off these,will post results up when ive used them


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

These might make great presents for wives Christmas


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dazz said:


> Has anyone ever used them? I came across some on eBay and found there website, are they any good??
> 
> http://madcow.bigcartel.com/
> 
> Cheers daz


I was going to ask how did you come across them? I'm always sceptical about these type questions.
I suspect that this is another brand that was not a member (something to do with sweets) but both brands seem to nothave an about us on their websites and solely depending on facebook and twitter


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Mostly used by farmers me thinks:thumb: only one way to find out give them a bash , let us know:thumb:


Well I think I might just have to give it a bash, might give the shampoo a go!


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

W13sty said:


> Purchased some wax,and tyre gel off these,will post results up when ive used them


Brilliant, what wax u go for?


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought the slick 66 wax the other day off eBay for £7.

Put a couple of coats on the roof of my black 206, looks nice try and get some pics.

I applied it thinly with a damp applicator, put it on too thick to start with and found it very grabby.


----------

